# Facebook 1914: μια εικονική πραγματικότητα



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2013)

Τι θα συνέβαινε αν υπήρχαν social media στον Α’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο;


Έρωτας και πόλεμος σε μια αιματοκυλισμένη περίοδο της ανθρωπότητας. Πόσο διαφορετική θα ήταν η Ιστορία, αν τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης είχαν μπει στις ζωές των ανθρώπων στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα; Σε μια ευφάνταστη απόπειρα να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα, η διαδραστική καμπάνια «Facebook 1914» του Museum Of The Great War στη Γαλλία υλοποίησε ένα εντυπωσιακό εγχείρημα.

Δημιουργώντας το προφίλ ενός Γάλλου νεαρού της εποχής, ονόματι Leon Vivien, αφηγείται τη μεγάλη σφαγή του Α’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου μέσα από status updates, φωτογραφικό υλικό και σχόλια. Έχοντας «τρέξει» τη σελίδα για δέκα μήνες, το «Facebook 1914» κατάφερε να παρουσιάσει δεκάδες μουσειακά εκθέματα με ένα πρωτότυπο εκπαιδευτικά τρόπο. Χάρη στην αλληλεπίδρασή του πέτυχε να αυξήσει την επισκεψιμότητα του μουσείου κατά 45% και ταυτόχρονα προσέλκυσε κέρδη 3 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί παρακάτω.













ΠΗΓΗ


Κι εδώ το εκπληκτικό προφίλ στο φέισμπουκ


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 16, 2013)

Μερσί, Μπέρνη για την υπόμνηση! Πρόκειται πράγματι για ένα εξαιρετικό εγχείρημα που αποδεικνύει πόσοι τρόποι υπάρχουν για να μάθει κανείς Ιστορία και, κυρίως, για να παρακινήσει τις πιο νεαρές ηλικίες να ασχοληθούν μ' αυτήν.

Πιστός, όμως, στις γκρινιάρικες συνήθειές μου, δεν μπορώ να μην εκφράσω τον θαυμασμό μου για τη βεβαιότητα των ανθρώπων της Άθενς Βόις περί του ότι οι Γάλλοι δίνουν στα μουσεία τους αγγλικά ονόματα ("η διαδραστική καμπάνια «Facebook 1914» του Museum Of The Great War στη Γαλλία"). Θα μου πεις τώρα, εδώ οι Γραικοί ονομάζουν τη Β΄Εθνική στη μπάλα Football League, οι Γάλλοι γιατί να μην ονοματίζουν τα μουσεία τους αγγλιστί; ;) [τι, ά ναι κι η Άθενς Βόις είναι ένα ελληνικό μέσο με αγγλικό όνομα].

Το μουσείο είναι ένα από τα πολλά γαλλικά για τον Α΄ ΠΠ και βρίσκεται στη Μω, λίγο έξω από το Παρίσι.

[το γεγονός ότι ο συντάκτης δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να γκουγκλίσει ποιο είναι αυτό το μουσείο και πώς ονομάζεται κανονικά στη γλώσσα του το θεωρώ επιεικώς απαράδεκτο - κι ενδεικτικό της ατυχίας μας, για να μην πω τη λέξη που θα ήθελα να πω].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

Μου αρέσει, Ρογήρε, η βεβαιότητά σου ότι η είδηση ήρθε στα ελληνικά από τα γαλλικά...:)

Όσο για μένα, άλλη μια φορά που εκνευρίζομαι γιατί δεν έμαθα σωστά γαλλικά όταν θα έπρεπε και σέρνομαι από καταχώριση σε καταχώριση, μισοκαταλαβαίνοντας και μισογκουγκλίζοντας για να διαβάσω τα κείμενα αυτού του εξαιρετικού προζέ (ε, ναι!).

Είναι καταπληκτική υλοποίηση της ιδέας του διαχρονικoύ ΦΒ (δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά, θυμάμαι και κάπου αλλού στη Λέξι ένα αντίστοιχο πρότζεκτ με την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας αλλά εκείνο ήταν και σαν παιχνίδι, τούτο εδώ είναι κττγμ, πολύ πιο καλά τεκμηριωμένο). Δείχνει, επίσης, έμπρακτα, τι σημαίνει «διδακτικές εφαρμογές με νέα μέσα και τεχνολογία»· σίγουρα δεν σημαίνει τυπωμένα βιβλία σε pdf.

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν μαθαίναμε πόσο κόστισε αυτή η προσπάθεια στη Γαλλία και να εκτιμήσουμε πόσο θα κόστιζε στην Ελλάδα, σε χρόνο και σε χρήμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου αρέσει, Ρογήρε, η βεβαιότητά σου ότι η είδηση ήρθε στα ελληνικά από τα γαλλικά...:)



Δεν έχω ξυπνήσει και πολύ ορεξάτος σήμερα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι κάνεις πλάκα. ;) Ποια βεβαιότητα, φυσικά κι από τα αγγλικά ήρθε και κοπυπαστώθηκε η είδηση (απλώς ακόμη κι έτσι μια στοιχειώδη γκουγλοέρευνα πρέπει να την κάνει ο συντάκτης).


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Συγκεκριμένα η είδηση ήρθε από τα Γαλλικά μέσω Αγγλικών. 

Πολλά γαλλόφωνα και αγγλόφωνα σάιτ την αναφέρουν, και συχνά οι αγγλόφωνοι κόβουν και την αναφορά στην Μω, ίσως νομίζοντας ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένα σχετικό μουσείο στη Γαλλία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Είναι καταπληκτική υλοποίηση της ιδέας του διαχρονικού ΦΒ (δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά, θυμάμαι και κάπου αλλού στη Λέξι ένα αντίστοιχο πρότζεκτ με την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας αλλά εκείνο ήταν και σαν παιχνίδι, τούτο εδώ είναι κττγμ, πολύ πιο καλά τεκμηριωμένο).
> ...



*Facebook History of the World*


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> *Facebook History of the World*


Με πρόλαβες - ό,τι έμπαινα να προσθέσω το link


----------

